# Dipseys on the move



## ditchdigger

Just curious what some of you guys do when your moving around when your using Dipseys? It would be nice to keep our rods in the holders with the dipseys on but they tend to flop around so we just lay them on the floor. I have a cc so we usually just lay them on the floor on each side and hope they don’t get tangles or nobody steps on them during our move. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PapawSmith

We have clear, heavy wraps with Velcro perimeters that are made specially for Dipsey’s. They even have a slot opening sewn in them that the fin can stick thru so the Dipsey holds tight against your rod. We leave our sticks standing vertically in their holders while running and they work perfectly, do a search for them I believe they are called Dipsey Diver jackets.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Or put your dipseys down at the handle and wrap line around reel


----------



## sherman51

we use to loop the line around the reel back up to an eye with the dipsy about halfway down the rod. take the flat side of the dipsy to the rod now hook a heavy rubber band around the high part of the dipsy take the rubber band around the rod and stretch it over the high part of the diver on the other side. the dipsy stays in place for traveling between spots and running in and out to your fishing spots. we use the little bungee cords with the little balls on them and cut them to length so there a tight fit around the dipsy and rod. put them in holders and forget them. easy to deploy, just take the rubber band or bungee off take the one loop off the reel take the hook from the eye, and set the dipsy, and put her out. feel free to message me. we've been doing this for yrs and have never had one come loose. if your using limber rods you may want the diver closer to the reel where the rod is stiffer.


----------



## Carpn

Hook your lure low on the rod . Either on the hook keeper or bottom eyelet . While holding the line pull it down and wrap it around the reel starting on the outside .and wrapping in a clockwise motion . Continue to wrap until the snubber or dipsey is close to the reel . Then reel up the slack to put some bend in the rod and secure the dipseys to the rod with either a dipseywrap or that reusable rubber coated wire wraps to keep the dipsey from flopping around.


----------



## privateer

i use a pipe cleaner to hold dipsy to the rod. a bag of 100 is $1. at most, i may run through 2-3 per rod all season. can you say really cheap solution to holding lures... nice is when we take off he rod, we just put at bottom of rod holder and give them one twist. end of day, they are still there and can be reusee, if not, no big deal, get another...


----------



## fisherman 2

you can get dipsey snubbers from happy hooker bait shop and maybe amish outfitters...they hold the dipsey tight to the rod.


----------



## privateer

fisherman 2 said:


> you can get dipsey snubbers from happy hooker bait shop and maybe amish outfitters...they hold the dipsey tight to the rod.


we have the amish outfitter snubbers on our dipsy rods. they do an ok job if you wrap it tight to the reel so that dipsy is sitting at the front of the reel, but the dipsy will still bounce around the rod if not directly supported. that is why we use a simple pipe cleaner through one of the hardware eyelets on the dipsy. it holds it tight to the rod and prevents it from bouncing enough that the snubber comes unwound from the reel or bounce enough to let the hooks come out of the rod's hook keeper. a loose dipsy and lure is a recipe for disaster on a boat. any dipsy bouncing around is dangerous - first thing i do as a fish is netted at the boat is catch the dipsy and then release enough line to put it on the deck to prevent it from flinging around.


----------



## fisherman 2

i use a 4 ft leader on dipseys...i hook the lure at the first eye then run the leader around the reel one time and tighten up the line...the dipsey is then close to mid rod level...the snubber goes over the end of the rod down to the dipsey...tighten snugly...holds the dipsey tight to the rod.


----------



## privateer

fisherman 2 said:


> i use a 4 ft leader on dipseys...i hook the lure at the first eye then run the leader around the reel one time and tighten up the line...the dipsey is then close to mid rod level...the snubber goes over the end of the rod down to the dipsey...tighten snugly...holds the dipsey tight to the rod.


not criticizing - just always on the outlook for a better way of doing things... just trying to fully understand...

do you have tension on your line with this setup? your rod is shaped like ) or like / when sitting.

we have no tension on our rods when put on hardtop. they are all / up there, bothers me to have tension on them so that they are shaped like )

never heard of anyone having issues with the bend in a rod on hardtop. i see lots of guys setup like this. but the rods would spend 6-months of year like that up there and that just bothers me for some reason... we all have our burden to carry, eah? ha ha ha i like to back off the drag a bit especially if have more than a few days between trips. (yes i am one of those guys...)

we do tend to run a longer leader on these too. my leaders are 6-8' long, plus the snubber. basically this makes the rig behind the dipsy as long as the rod (plus-or-minus a little)


----------



## fisherman 2

rods have no bow...line is just fairly tight maybe a little loose...the holder snugs the dipsey up tight...it's best if the dipsey is right below an eyelet...that way when you tighten up the holder it's goes around the release arm and right below the eyelet...the leader is tight though...i always wonder if the tension on the snubber while being strecth shortens it's life but i use the amish ones that are white they hold up better than the luhr jenson ones...my rods stand up in a rod holder that fits in the bow pedestal seat base...my dipsey rods are different than what most guys run...their heavy action and 6 1/2 ft inside rod and 7 ft. outside rod...my boat is only 20 ft so it makes it easier to net fish with less room or by myself.


----------



## privateer

fisherman 2 said:


> rods have no bow...line is just fairly tight maybe a little loose...the holder snugs the dipsey up tight...it's best if the dipsey is right below an eyelet...that way when you tighten up the holder it's goes around the release arm and right below the eyelet...the leader is tight though...i always wonder if the tension on the snubber while being strecth shortens it's life but i use the amish ones that are white they hold up better than the luhr jenson ones...my rods stand up in a rod holder that fits in the bow pedestal seat base...my dipsey rods are different than what most guys run...their heavy action and 6 1/2 ft inside rod and 7 ft. outside rod...my boat is only 20 ft so it makes it easier to net fish with less room or by myself.


i am not worried about the tension on our amish outfitter snubbers. we stretch and do multiple wraps of these over the reel in our method. can't recall having one fail yet... so i think you are good. i would worry more about that same location in the line wearing on that tip - i worry about this too - but have no answer for either of us...  the only big line failures we have had this past season is lost a couple dipsys that broke off from the main line. likely failed at the knot and should be retied more frequently than what i did.

i guess some of the movement of the dipsys on our rods is that when in the rod holder, they are over 6' from the deck and likely another 4' from water surface. so quite a bit of movement goes on up there when running....


----------



## fisherman 2

i'm going to keep in mind about the line may wear at the rod tip...i run 50 lb power pro it has the diameter of 12 lb. test...also every couple years i reverse the line as in taking the line off of one then putting the line back on from another reel...this way you get fresh line that hasn't been used...mind you i fish the western basin to huron so the most line i ever have out on the dipseys is 125 ft.


----------



## privateer

fisherman 2 said:


> i'm going to keep in mind about the line may wear at the rod tip...i run 50 lb power pro it has the diameter of 12 lb. test...also every couple years i reverse the line as in taking the line off of one then putting the line back on from another reel...this way you get fresh line that hasn't been used...mind you i fish the western basin to huron so the most line i ever have out on the dipseys is 125 ft.


we do the same deal - swap ends on line. we occasionally will have a few 100' of line out in central basin when flat lined off the big boards. on the dipsy setup, same here, the most i recall out is 125' range - perhaps 150'.

we run 30# braid. will take a bit to wear through your 50# braid... that stuff can double to tow most boats.


----------



## jkiefer1362

I always remove my dipseys when not in use. Wrap the leader in the rigging release and place in a small bucket for future use. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone

1-Get some circular, elastic hair ties/keepers(not sure what the girls call them)? They come in multiples on a card at the Dollar store or ‘the Mart’, for Cheap! Keeps divers against rod from flopping around, broke down rods together top/bottom, etc-you’ll find a thousand uses for them!
2-If like me, you have old plastic film canisters in a drawer somewhere, they are great for keeping smaller lures(w/trebles!), or any hook!, safely confined on your rods while moving or inside your boat.


----------



## Eye Doctor

jkiefer1362 said:


> I always remove my dipseys when not in use. Wrap the leader in the rigging release and place in a small bucket for future use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app





jkiefer1362 said:


> I always remove my dipseys when not in use. Wrap the leader in the rigging release and place in a small bucket for future use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Yepper…I do exactly that as well. No sense making it more difficult than it needs to be. I run 20# fluoro and retie as needed but rarely more than once or twice a year. If it’s not frayed, it’s in the water.


----------

